# Canon 5D Mark II Shutter Actuation



## Postman158 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm considering buying a used Canon 5D Mark II. What is a healthy shutter actuation (if any) that I should stick with when looking for used Mark IIs? OR, would you recommend spending the $2000 for a brand new Mark II body?

The reason I ask, is because I've found some fair priced Mark II bodys, but they have quite the shutter actuation. Just curious if there is a significant difference between a higher actuated body than a somewhat lower.

Andrew


----------



## Postman158 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nobody? >.<


----------



## Superfitz (Sep 3, 2012)

Rated for 150,000 actuations...some go over some do t make it to 50,000. Would cost anywhere from $150 - 300 USD to repair.

Edit 50,000 should be 150,000


----------



## pic_chick (Sep 3, 2012)

I would look at it like miles on a car 100,000 is nothing if the car has been taken care of or it could be the end of the road if it was not.


----------



## KmH (Sep 3, 2012)

There are a lot of variables that effect actual shutter life.

A key is how well a particular used camera has been cared for during it's life, and the environment it has mostly been used in.


----------



## Postman158 (Sep 3, 2012)

Perfect, thanks for all the input! Question: Answered.


----------

